# Repowering a vermeer 665a



## stumpjumper83 (May 21, 2012)

So I found a vermeer 665a w/ a blown wisconsin v465d & a spare v460 that didnt run for a good price the other day. Now I don't appreciate gas motors for much of anything, especially air cooled ones that are hard to get parts for... 

Step one, swapped stump grinding for a case g188d diesel motor that was previously in a case 580ck. Aprox 60hp. 140ft. lbs. torque

Step two, remove everything associated with the wisconsin inc the other motor and give that to a buddy that is handling the mounting of the diesel and stuff.

Step three, completely disessemble the entire rest of the stump grinder, fix cracked welds, sandblast, prime, paint, & re-assemble

Step four, mount the diesel and add a accumulator to the hydraulics circuit for the travel so not to overstress the carrier wheels & arms, then go finde stumps

Now about sandivik's new revolution cutting system, will I have to buy a new wheel and all to use it, or can I just remove the old cutters and install the sandivik ones? Also how much of an improvement will I see with the other cutters over the cei cutters that are currently on there?


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 13, 2013)

So its not completely fine tuned, but the machine cut its first stump today in several years. Due to the lack of a suitable hydraulic pump on the case motor, and the belt drivin Vermeer pump not being able to lift the new and improved machine, the hydraulics are now ran by a little 6.5 hp motor and pump setup. So the 60-70 hp case is turning just the cutter wheel and wow does it cut. Hopefully ill have pics tomorrow or at least soon of stump zilla in action.


----------



## MOE (Apr 14, 2013)

stumpjumper83 said:


> So its not completely fine tuned, but the machine cut its first stump today in several years. Due to the lack of a suitable hydraulic pump on the case motor, and the belt drivin Vermeer pump not being able to lift the new and improved machine, the hydraulics are now ran by a little 6.5 hp motor and pump setup. So the 60-70 hp case is turning just the cutter wheel and wow does it cut. Hopefully ill have pics tomorrow or at least soon of stump zilla in action.



You could increase the diameter of the lift cyl. It would be slower but you would increase your lift capacity expodentially as the diameter increases. How much extra weight did you ad with the D188 and cooling system?


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 14, 2013)

well except for the inconvience of two motors, the the thing runs good. Did a 24" spruce stump, about 10" high in 20 minutes with teeth so dull they were smoking, going to get on the phone tomorrow and order a set of green teeth and pockets, prolly the 900 series. Then we will really be able to tell.


----------



## stumper120 (Apr 28, 2013)

put some pics up of that thing!


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 1, 2013)

*just for stumper*

View attachment 293289
View attachment 293290
View attachment 293291


32" cutter wheel, equipped with green teeth. To add the case I had to have a machinist make an adapter to put the belt pulley against the flywheel, its attached via longer flywheel bolts. Engine mounts are custom fabed outa angle iron. Radiator is a ford stock car 19" and the fan is a gm electric outa junkyard....


----------



## MOE (May 6, 2013)

Nice work! One suggestion I'd make is to get 90 degree elbow for the exhaust and aim it to the rear and lower the air cleaner. There will be times when you have to grind a stump with branches of other trees hanging over it.


----------

